# Happy New Years



## HalfSmoked (Dec 30, 2020)

We are only hours away from another New Year and leaving behind a troublesome 2020. May we all have a great New Year and all the troubles of 2020 are behind us. Lets take time to remember those who have family members in need of prayers and support as well as some of our SMF family members.

Happy Healthy and Prosperous New year and best wishes to all.

From Warren and family.


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## goldxp (Dec 30, 2020)

Thank you :)
Happy new year!


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 30, 2020)

Back at ya Warren, God bless us all, and stay safe! RAY


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 30, 2020)

Thanks for all the likes guys they are greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 30, 2020)

Thanks so much Warren. Wishing you and yours a very happy, prosperous, and safe New Year. Appreciate the sentiments, especially after what you called a troublesome year. That's a polite and politically correct way of saying it. I could come up with a few colorful expletives but I'll just stick with a train wreck of a year for way too many people. Hoping 2021 shines a whole new and positive light on things for people who have suffered this year.



 thirdeye
  I can't write that neat with my 2nd grade crayons. how you can do it with a bottle of mustard is beyond me!!   

Robert


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 30, 2020)

For many 

 tx smoker
 it will leave lingering sad effects and many sad events yet to come 330,000 deaths. For somebody to say don't worry about it its nothing really???

Warren


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 30, 2020)

Thank you Warren! I am trying to stay positive and hope that New Year will be a Happy year. Wish everyone a great health and happiness!!!


----------



## Millberry (Dec 30, 2020)

May sound like Tiny Tim-but "God bless each and every one of you"


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 30, 2020)

Thanks Warren.  Happy New Year from Miss Linda and me to you and your family.
2020's dragging me right to the very end.  Our Winter Log Haul, which should have started Dec 1, now isn't a go til Jan 2, 2021.  Go figure.
Gary


----------



## 2Mac (Dec 30, 2020)

Happy New Year to everyone here. This site is one of the only good things that I experienced in 2020 other than buying a boat so I could get out of the house. I’m happy to have my family and friends and hope 2021 is better for all of us.  I’ve learned so much from the great people here and appreciate all the knowledge and sharing from this forum. I check in every day just to see what new techniques and tricks I can learn. Thanks everyone


----------



## bbqbrett (Dec 30, 2020)

Yes, Happy New Year to everybody and hoping things will be getting better.

Good riddance to 2020!


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 30, 2020)

Happy New year to you and your family also Warren, stay safe


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Year to you and your Family Warren, and to the entire SMF Family.  Your sentiments about 2020 are perfectly worded, as are Robert's.  Especially for a G rated forum, LOL.  Let's all start 2021 with as much positivity as we can muster, given that 2020 has pushed most, if not all of us to our limits.  Stay Safe ALL!


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Dec 31, 2020)

*Happy New Year SMF. Hope the new year brings new adventures and prospects to everyone. *


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 31, 2020)

*Happy New Year one and all! With Gods blessing it has gotta be better than what we just went through.
Jim*


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 31, 2020)

Again Thank you one and all for the likes they are appreciated. Best wishes to all.

Warren


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy new year to you and your family Warren! And a happy new year to all on SMF, wishing you all the best in the new year. 

Ryan


----------

